# Yarn stores in norway



## hryust (Sep 16, 2012)

Any one know of any?
Thanks


----------



## Ben'sgrannie (Feb 21, 2015)

There is an excellent Yarn store in Kristiansand, , just off the main shopping area, wonderful selection of good yarn, very helpful English speaking staff


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

http://www.knitmap.com/oslo/oslo-yarn-stores


----------



## Alicatt (Aug 24, 2014)

Wonderful shop at the Bergen train station


----------



## hryust (Sep 16, 2012)

Great. We will be on Bergen and Oslo as well as the coast. Any special yarn you recommend that is native to Norway?


----------

